

How To Be A Slave - brokenmusic
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2013/09/how-to-be-a-slave/

======
Millennium
The problem with this piece is that it assumes the labor theory of value. The
"true salary" arguments don't tend to hold up well if you assume any other.

Or, to put it another way: does the value of a thing come from what the
producer puts into it, or what the consumer gets out of it, or some other
factor, or some kind of mix? The labor theory of value, and this "true salary"
argument, are absolutist in that they depend on value coming solely from the
first: even attempting some kind of blend or balance between multiple factors
causes serious problems.

~~~
brokenmusic
I don't think it assumes the labor theory. As far as I can tell by reading
Altucher, he leans libertarian. If you read carefully, you'll see that the
majority of the things he mentions have nothing to do with capitalism, but
rather with government and ineffectiveness of management, e.g. bad employees
whom you subsidize (your boss might be one of them).

